# Where to stay in New England?



## LynnW (Aug 23, 2013)

We have a week booked at the Hilton in New York next June. This is our second trip to NY and last time we spent a week in the Poconos and a week in Cape Cod as well. Looking for a good location somewhere in New England to stay after our week in NY that would be a good base for doing some sightseeing. Would like to see Rhode Island and it sounds like New Hampshire would also be nice. Any suggestions? 

Lynn


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 23, 2013)

Rhode Island would be in the Newport area but if you have done Cape Cod then I would look elsewhere.
Vermont around Burlington has lots to do.  Visit Ben and Jerry, the town of Burlington is great, the Shelburn museum is opening a new center
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/17/a...ing-a-new-visitors-center.html?pagewanted=all
Stowe nearby is also a great visit and as you are there between May and October you will be able to drive 108 through Smugglers Notch.

You could also look to Portland ME 
http://travel.nytimes.com/2013/08/04/travel/36-hours-in-portsmouth-nh.html

Closer is Kennebunkport, ME (Bush Compound, great coastline and all that)

or the White Mountains (including Mt Washington) in NH (Conway or Lincoln)

All are about 5 hours by car from NY except Newport which is 3 hours and could be a good stopover if on the way up to NH or ME on the coast.  If you are doing that consider a return flight from BOS instead of schlepping back to NY.


----------



## litebrite (Aug 23, 2013)

If you are interested in US history, you should check out the Plimoth Plantation in Plymouth, Mass. It is a living museum! There are actors who act as pilgrims and indians. You can go inside their houses and talk to them. You can also go aboard the "Mayflower". It is a really neat place to visit.


----------



## NKN (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree with what SMHARMON said.  I love to go to Newport and I live in Maine.

In Newport, I'd try the Wellington and Newport Onshore timeshares.   The 2BR units have balconys and both are slightly further away from noise but still within walking distance.

In Maine, I'd also recommend the Mount Desert Island area, a/k/a Bar Harbor.  Many hotels and B&Bs.  One timeshare on island and one off island, both trade with II.  Very high-end but a lot to see and do.  Particularly in summer months.  One of my favorite places for a get-away weekend.  A three hour drive from Portland, but easy, on I-95 for two of the hours.

You can never depend on the weather, but such is life.

NKN


----------



## LynnW (Aug 23, 2013)

I am now thinking of booking 4 nights in one location and 4 nights in another with RCI Points or doing hotels for a few nights. I looks like New Hampshire has the best choice of resorts. Not seeing anything available in Rhode Island. Thanks for the info.

Lynn


----------



## NKN (Aug 23, 2013)

Not surprised at the few findings on the coast.  Summer timeshare weeks have always been non-existent on the coast.

Where you stay also depends on what you want to see/do while there.  NH and VT are very mountainy and tree-covered and driving distances can be longer, in order to get around the mountains.  Maine and Rhode Island are more water oriented and the landscape is more hilly than mountains.  

To do the coast, in summer, you would probably need to focus on hotels.

NKN


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 23, 2013)

I agree that if you are looking at Rhode Island- book in Newport. Then, if you want to drive to New Hampshire- the White Mountains area is best to see. You have good resorts in Lincoln and North Conway. If you have 8 nights, this would be all you could handle in that amount of time.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the advise. Now I'm going to get a proper driving map which should help in getting a clearer picture of the whole area.

Lynn


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2013)

I loved Newport, had a great week there
we will be trying New Hampshire for first time in October, so can't advise yet.


----------



## mdurette (Aug 24, 2013)

Newport is lovely (it is about 20 minutes from my house) but I think you would be pressed to find stuff to do for an entire week.   

What are you looking to do?   What is the age group traveling?   This will help narrow down some suggestions for options.


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 24, 2013)

Lynn, I think you should also look at the Berkshires. I just love that area of Massachusetts. There is a RCI/II resort, Oak n Spruce that is very well located in South Lee, MA. There are theatre and musical events, there are beautiful natural areas to visit as well as historic homes and museums. It is under 3 hours drive from NYC and is also not too far from Boston. 

http://berkshires.org/


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 24, 2013)

yes, the berkshires are a great place to visit, and plenty to do.
i found plenty to do in Newport for the week too.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 26, 2013)

GrayFal said:


> Lynn, I think you should also look at the Berkshires. I just love that area of Massachusetts. There is a RCI/II resort, Oak n Spruce that is very well located in South Lee, MA. There are theatre and musical events, there are beautiful natural areas to visit as well as historic homes and museums. It is under 3 hours drive from NYC and is also not too far from Boston.
> 
> http://berkshires.org/



Thanks Pat
We were hoping to find a RCI Points resort so that we could stay 4 days and then visit Rhode Island for a few days. How is the Vacation Village Resort?


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 26, 2013)

LynnW said:


> Thanks Pat
> We were hoping to find a RCI Points resort so that we could stay 4 days and then visit Rhode Island for a few days. How is the Vacation Village Resort?



We stayed at Vacation Village Berkshires a couple of years ago and it was lovely. It was in the month of September, so the outdoor pool (and hot tub) was still opened and no crowds or kids. Used the indoor pool more, as well as the gym. Good base to see lots in the area, including the shaker village and the Norman Rockwell Museum. Also, drove to the historic Red Lion Inn to have lunch.  Plenty to see and do for a few days. Our unit was a real nice one bedroom with a lock-off that we were able to invite friends to use while we were there.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 27, 2013)

mpumilia said:


> We stayed at Vacation Village Berkshires a couple of years ago and it was lovely. It was in the month of September, so the outdoor pool (and hot tub) was still opened and no crowds or kids. Used the indoor pool more, as well as the gym. Good base to see lots in the area, including the shaker village and the Norman Rockwell Museum. Also, drove to the historic Red Lion Inn to have lunch.  Plenty to see and do for a few days. Our unit was a real nice one bedroom with a lock-off that we were able to invite friends to use while we were there.



Thanks so much. I booked 4 nights at Vacation Village.

Lynn


----------



## NKN (Aug 27, 2013)

We've stayed there and enjoyed it.  The resort is actually on top of a mountain, so you'll have great views!!

The downside is you usually have to drive a ways to get any where.


What did you get for a unit?
They have 1BR and 2Br.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 27, 2013)

I got the 1 bedroom with the full kitchen. Planning on sightseeing but I hope there are some restaurants not too far away.

Lynn


----------



## NKN (Aug 27, 2013)

The 1BR with the full kitchen is what we had.  A good size for two people but might be crowded with four adults.

I "think" the closest restaurant is down in the valley and across the street at the ski lodge.  We didn't go there, so am unsure.  Otherwise, it is 5-10 miles to any restaurant.  Plan on eating your big meal at mid-day while you are out sightseeing and then have something simple for dinner, back at the unit.

Do a lot of Google work before you go.  By the way, if you can get your hands on a copy of the Yankee magazine that just came out, they have a feature article on that area of the estate, with things to see and do.

NKN


----------



## susieq (Aug 27, 2013)

We stayed there a few years ago ~ nice units. The restaurant NKN is talking about is nice, we stopped for breakfast one day, (John Harvards, I think ), but I thought it was pretty pricey.  There are others close by, we stopped here one day, pretty good.

http://www.thegardengrillandtavern.com/

Have a great vacation!! 

Here's another place we ate ~

http://bobscountrykitchen.net/


----------



## massvacationer (Aug 27, 2013)

Be sure to drive up to Williamstown (about 25 minute drive North from vacation village)...it's a beautiful college town with two great art museums (The Clark, and the Williams College Art Museum).  Nice selection of restaurants and shops in Williamstown too


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 28, 2013)

massvacationer said:


> Be sure to drive up to Williamstown (about 25 minute drive North from vacation village)...it's a beautiful college town with two great art museums (The Clark, and the Williams College Art Museum).  Nice selection of restaurants and shops in Williamstown too



I second that for Williamstown. We stopped there one day when out and about and had a nice lunch.


----------



## LynnW (Aug 28, 2013)

Lots of good advice. It looks like we'll have no problem finding restaurants that are not too far away. I'm sure I'll have more questions closer to the time.

Lynn


----------



## susieq (Aug 28, 2013)

When we were there, we spent an absolutely wonderful afternoon here...

http://www.magicwings.com/?id=123


It is a ways from the resort, (52 miles, an hour and a half), but can be done either on the way there, or after you check out ~ they're just off 91, about 1/2 way between the resort and Westboro.


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 28, 2013)

susieq said:


> When we were there, we spent an absolutely wonderful afternoon here...
> 
> http://www.magicwings.com/?id=123
> 
> ...



we are going to Westboro after our week in the Berkshires. i will have to check it out.

I loved naumkeg near Stockbridge, and the town of Stockbridge is so interesting, and the Normal Rockwell museum and lots of stuff near New Lenox too.

I want to see Emily Dickinson home and that sounds like a great place too, but my husband wants to go to the basketball hall of fame


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 29, 2013)

LynnW said:


> Lots of good advice. It looks like we'll have no problem finding restaurants that are not too far away. I'm sure I'll have more questions closer to the time.
> 
> Lynn



One other thing....you can drive to Bennington Vermont right from Vacation Village. Only about an hour or hour and a half- then you can get the Vermont "feel" also!


----------



## susieq (Aug 29, 2013)

rapmarks said:


> we are going to Westboro after our week in the Berkshires. i will have to check it out.
> 
> I loved naumkeg near Stockbridge, and the town of Stockbridge is so interesting, and the Normal Rockwell museum and lots of stuff near New Lenox too.
> 
> I want to see Emily Dickinson home and that sounds like a great place too, but my husband wants to go to the basketball hall of fame



Since he wants to go to the basketball hall of fame, while you're out in western MA, stop at one of the BigYs out there............

http://www.bigy.com/Promos/HallofFame#.Uh-Nrn90ng8


----------



## rapmarks (Aug 29, 2013)

thanks for the information


----------

